# Connecting to a SKY router (Netgear)



## Bass Man (Mar 9, 2007)

I am having a problem connecting an Ibook to a Netgear router via Airport.

I have two Ibooks, I followed instructions on here to set the first one up and was successful, but the second one is not seen by the router, the Ibook can see the network but will not connect.

It is a Twin USB 500mhz 64mb running 10.1.2 (?) I have run diagnostics and everything is OK the SSID of the router appears in the list I just can't connect.

I tried setting it manually using the Airport cards ID but it still didn't connect.

Even on the one that connects when I entered the WEP number as the password it says Bad Password, even though this one connects. (After following instructions here Link)

Any ideas?


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

how is the router set up? is it sst up with a password, and any filtering?


----------



## Bass Man (Mar 9, 2007)

The router came with WAP but my PCs weren't capable, I changed it to WEP 64bit, I entered a passphrase (dunno what it was now) and a number was generated, I use this number in the PC settings to connect. When I enter this number on the MAC it is rejected, although one of them connects anyway?

I will try swapping the airport card over to see if that makes a difference....


----------

